# Finally got some cheese in



## realtorterry (Nov 26, 2017)

its always hot here in AZ so cold smoking is not easy. The weather was down for us 70’s & I thought I better get it in while I can

Started with 5 LBS each cheddar, Monterey & pepper jack. Used the wsm with a 5 LB block of ice in the water bucket & the Amazen with cherry below that. 

Cut the cheese into smaller sticks as I’ll be giving a lot away for Christmas Brought the cheese up to room temp &   Then got them on the grill

With the lower AZ temps & the ice I was able to keep the wsm at 80’ish & four hours later I had some nice smoked cheese 

Gonna let it mellow for four weeks, then pass it out with some Homemade summer sausage for family & friends


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2017)

Great idea....  Smoked cheese for gifts...   The cheese looks really good....


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks good from over here. 

Chris


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks good, I received one from a friend a couple yrs ago for xmas and it was outstanding. Great gift..


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2017)

The cheese looks great!
Haven't seen you on here for a while, glad to see your back posting!
Al


----------

